# SEQ Water - SMS Flood Release Notification Service



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all 

Ever been sitting in the local river and wondered; "Imagine if a surge of water came down the river if they released the dam levels upstream"? Well I have...










When SEQ Water decides to release say 400 cubic meters of water a second from the Wivenhoe Dam it is bound to have an affect on fishing safely down stream. SEQ Water have now got an SMS notification service to notify when such releases will/when occur, as well as flooding notification. A bloody great idea, so sign up and stay safe!

http://www.seqwater.com.au/public/node/338

The service is free and might just save you some much unwanted trouble.

Cheers!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Ryan. Now SMS... that'd be an acronym for, let me guess...Swift Main Stream? :lol:


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol... :lol:

I wonder how fast it would have taken for a kayak to get from Wivenhoe to Moreton Bay during the Brisbane flood releases? :twisted: :lol:


----------

